# comet mixer tap



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

If any body from Swift is about I would greatly appreciate your help or anybody else who could help.
The tap in the bathroom has sprung a leak and I need to get it replaced quickly as we are going away to France Thursday evening for two weeks .It is a Comet single lever mixer tap with retractable shower head fitted in to our 2008 Bessecar e495 .Any help as to where I can get one quick would be great.Thanks 
Bri


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Bri,

I don't think you'll get a quick answer from Swift at the moment;

The Swift factory and offices are currrently closed for their summer holiday, they reopen on 16th August. 

Would a dealer maybe have your tap in stock?
Or alternatively, why not try CAK or O'Learys.

Hope you get it fixed in time for your hols.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

Thanks Hezbez Im on to it first thing in the morning
Bri


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

When mine started leaking it turned out to be the ceramic cartridge inside the tap fitting. I picked one up at the local caravan shop.

Easy to replace if you have a large spanner or some grips.

Colin


----------

